

Ask PG: Why not allow links from the text field on submissions - achew22

I frequently see ask HN articles that are posted with links in their text field. I have read the submission form where it says "If there is a url, the text will be ignored" but I don't understand why HN does that. HN is my conduit to interesting articles and links are the fastest way to get to these articles when a little context is required.<p>My question: Can you make those urls into hyperlinks? If not, why?
======
davidcuddeback
From the FAQ (<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>):

"How do I make a link in a question?

You can't. ( _This is to prevent people from using this method as a way of
submitting a link, but with their comments in a privileged position at the top
of the page_. If you want to submit a link with comments, just submit it, then
add a regular comment.)"

Emphasis mine.

